# Build Muscle & Lose Fat - Help



## Painfake (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there 

This is my 1st post on the forum and was after a little advise, please. 

I have been training for 4 to 5 years now, mainly doing cardio to prepare for challenges and carrying out weights as a secondary part to my training. I completed my last challenge in September. For this challenge I carried out no weight lifting for 6 months and afterwards had an injury. I therefore had a layoff and restarted after Christmas training lightly. I am now fully up to speed and started a weight training program 5 weeks ago of the 1st 3 weeks was just an adaption phase, light weights and high reps. 

I currently stand at 6ft tall. My weight and body fat measured 1st thing this morning is 13st 5 and 18.6% body fat. So 195ILB which means I have 36.27 body fat and 158.73 LBM. Do you think my goal at 1st should be to lose fat before trying to build muscle as 18.6% is pretty high. Since I started 5 weeks ago I have added a little definition and old muscle. Do you think at the moment because it is early days I can build muscle and burn fat at the same time. 

Is there any training routines anyone would suggest to meet with the above goal of getting body fat down. Should I do two days weight 4 days cardio or whatever.  

Thanks


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 4, 2011)

All the sites usally say to cut to 10-11%before bulking for mass.But i really don't see why you can't now.I always did both.I just got done cutting from 16% to 11% it took 2 months but it has very hard with a butt load of training needless to say i blew myself out doing it and had to take two weeks off doing nothing (cardio or lifting)and still lost another1% in two weeks.


----------



## vannesb (Apr 4, 2011)

I personally would drop th bf before bulking.  It is hard to do both at the same time typically it is one or the other.


----------



## Painfake (Apr 4, 2011)

2 months to get from 16% to 11%, thats impressive, what type of diet and training did you have.


----------



## Painfake (Apr 4, 2011)

If bulk up now from 18% BF, i will add more fat from bulking due to the carlories surplus, not matter how clean my diet is. I thought losing fat would be better at first. 10% for bulking that is low. I have never been 10%. Longtime ago when i did lots of cardio i got down to 12%, that was the lowest and took ages.


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 4, 2011)

Painfake said:


> 2 months to get from 16% to 11%, thats impressive, what type of diet and training did you have.



 I eat a low carb and fat diet of around 140g carbs aday in morning usally no carbs pre-post 

protein was 350g a day 

did fasted cardio for 30min and lifted 6-7 days with a 3 stage lifting routine 

mon,tue,wed=4sets 6-8reps rest 2min 
then thur,fri,sat=4sets 10-12rest for 90sec. and endurance 4sets25-30reps with 30sec rest 
 swicthed doing every week for 8 weeks.

I eat 2400cal 600+below maint.and eat 600above maint.once a week (cheat day)

i started at 16.4 and yesturday im 11.1% eating 3200cal lifting 5x and kickboxing 4x a week.

I didn't hold up well cutting like that i overtrained took two weeks off and started fresh new training and diet (meal plan) diet is when you deprive youself

 i just eat healthy and train hard (mybe to hard) but im gaining muscle and losing fat only .1% but i gained 2lbs go figure. Thats only two weeks.


----------



## Built (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi there

Please read homework 1 and post up your diet info, and a detailed account of your current training.


----------



## Painfake (Apr 4, 2011)

Hope this is detailed enough built. Let me know if you want more, pictures or whatever.

Breakfast: 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs and 1 slice of wholemeal toast with brown sauce or 60g of Porridge with water, teaspoon of sugar, 200ml milk. 2 scoops of whey in water. 
Snack ??? 2 scoops protein powder with water, handful of almonds
Lunch ??? Tin of Tuna with Brown rice 250g, with couple of tomatoes and cucumber / or same with chicken or tinned salmon. 2 TBS of light mayonnaise. 
Snack ??? 2 scoops of whey and 200ml of semi skimmed milk + apple. Pre workout.
Post workout ??? myprotein recovery XS ??? 295cals/ 23g protein and 49g carbs
Evening meal (7pm) ??? normally chicken with Veg, limited carbs or other protein sources with veg,
Before bed usually 11pm ??? 2 scoops of whey protein with water. 

I drink 4 litres of water through the day with MSF greens and drink about 6 cups of coffee with milk and sweetex. 

*My workout schedule over the last 5 week has been this. Something I am following of menhealth. *

Week1, 2, 3
*Session 1*
*1.* Dumb-bell overhead press. One set. 100 reps at 3kg
*2.* Incline dumb-bell bench press. One set. 100 reps at 3kg
*3.* Flat dumb-bell press. One set. 100 reps at 3kg
*4.* Decline press. One set. 100 reps at 3kg
*5.* Close-grip bench press. One set. 75 reps at 2kg
*6.* Russian twist. Two sets. 75 reps at 2kg
*Session 2*
*1.* Band chin-ups. One set. 75 reps using a resistance band (ie. supported chin-ups)
*2.* Single arm high angle to mid angle row. One set. 100 reps at 3.75kg
*3.* Straight-arm pull-down. One set. 100 reps at 3.75kg
*4.* Zottman curl. One set. 100 reps at 3kg
*5.* Windmills. One set of 15 reps each side
*Session 3*
*1.* Deadlift. One set. 50 reps at 20kg
*2.* One-arm side deadlift. One set. 25 reps at 7kg
*3.* Squat. One set. 25 reps with unloaded bar
*4.* Goblet squat. One set. 25 reps. Body-weight
*5.* Front squat (heels raised). One set. 25 reps with unloaded bar
*6.* Sumo deadlift. One set. 25 reps at 20kg
*7.* Roll ups. One set. 20 reps. Body-weight
*Session 4*
*1.* Dumb-bell biceps curl. One set. 100 reps at 3kg
*2.* Dumb-bell triceps extension. One set. 100 reps at 3kg
*3.* Incline dumb-bell biceps curl. One set. 100 reps at 3kg
*4.* Incline dumb-bell overhead triceps extension. One set. 100 reps at 2kg
*5.* Dumb-bell hammer curl. One set. 75 reps at 3kg
*6.* Rope pushdown. One set. 75 reps at 5kg
*7.* Hanging knee raises. One set. 100 reps. Body-weight

*Then carried out the following.*

*Session A*
*1.* Squats. 10 sets of 3 reps. 70 seconds rest.
*2.* Weighted dips. 4 sets of 6 reps. 70 seconds rest.
*3.* Bent-over rows. 4 sets of 6 reps. 90 seconds rest.
*4.* Skull-crushers. 4 sets of 6 reps. 90 seconds rest. 
*5.* Bicep curls. 4 sets of 6 reps. 90 seconds rest.
*Session B*
*1.* Bench press. 10 sets of 3 reps. 70 seconds rest.
*2.* Deadlifts. 4 reps of 6 sets. 90 seconds rest.
*3.* Seated lat raise. 3 sets of 12-15 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*4.* Seated front raise. 3 sets of 12-15 reps. 10 seconds rest. 
*5.* Dumb-bell press. 3 sets of 12-15 reps. 60 seconds rest.
*Session C*
*1.* Weighted chin-up. 10 sets of 3 reps. 70 seconds rest.
*2.* Decline dumb-bell press. 4 reps of 6 sets. 70 seconds rest.
*3.* Bar-bell biceps curl. 4 reps of 6 sets. 90 seconds rest.
*4.* Incline dumb-bell curl. 4 sets of 8 reps. 90 seconds rest.
*5.* 90-degree static curl hold. 4 x 30 seconds. 90 seconds rest

*I am currently doing this, started on Saturday & will continue for the next 4 weeks. *
*Session A*
*1.* Bench press. 4 sets of 10 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*2.* Dumb-bell fly. 4 sets of 12 reps. 90-120 seconds rest.
*3.* Incline dumb-bell/bar-bell press. 4 sets of 6 reps. 90-120 seconds rest. 
*4.* Chin-up. 3 sets of 10 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*5.* Bar-bell curl. 3 sets of 6 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*6.* Seated dumb-bell curl. 3 sets of 12 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*7.* Preacher curl. 3 sets of 25 reps. 90-120 seconds rest.
*8.* Hanging knee raise. 3 sets of 12 reps. 90 seconds rest.
*Session B*
*1.* Wide-grip pull-up. 4 sets of 6 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*2.* Bent-over row. 4 sets of 6 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*3.* Straight-arm pull-down. 4 sets of 12 reps. 90-120 seconds rest.
*4.* High incline dumb-bell press. 4 sets of 6 reps. 90-120 seconds rest. 
*5.* Cable crossover. 4 sets of 12 reps. 90-120 seconds rest.
*6.* Close-grip bench press. 3 sets of 10 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*7.* Dumb-bell tricep extension. 3 sets of 12 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*8.* Bench dip. 3 sets of 25 reps. 90-120 seconds rest.
*9.* Weighted ab curl. 3 sets of 8-12 reps. 90 seconds rest.
*Session C*
*1.* Weighted press-up. 4 sets of 6 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*2.* Weighted dip. 4 sets of 6 reps. 90-120 seconds rest.
*3.* Military press. 4 sets of 12 reps. 90-120 seconds rest.
*4.* Unwinding press. 4 sets of 12 reps. 90-120 seconds rest. 
*5.* Shoulder press. 3 sets of 10 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*6.* Dumb-bell lateral raise. 3 sets of 12 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*7.* Front raise. 3 sets of 25 reps. 10 seconds rest.
*8.* Russian twists. 3 sets of 8-12 reps. 90 seconds rest.

I don???t carry out any cardio other than the warmup for 5 to 10mins. 

I am training at high intensity to failure every set and try and have a day off in-between sessions. I have put a little muscle on (maybe old muscle) and when I look in the mirror if I tense my abs I can definitely see the top 4 abs and a delve going down the middle between my abs. 

I don???t know what my starting weight or BF % was as I didn???t have decent scales at the time, but was gutted this morning when I weighed myself to find I was only at 18.7%, I am using Tanita body fat scales. 

I thought I was building muscle and losing fat because this is a fresh new stimulus to me but the scales show my BF levels are still high. 

If you can offer any advice that would be great, thanks


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 4, 2011)

Painfake said:


> Hope this is detailed enough built. Let me know if you want more, pictures or whatever.
> 
> Breakfast: 4 egg whites, 2 whole eggs and 1 slice of wholemeal toast with brown sauce or 60g of Porridge with water, teaspoon of sugar, 200ml milk. 2 scoops of whey in water.
> Snack ??? 2 scoops protein powder with water, handful of almonds
> ...


 First find out how many cals. you need and subtact 500 to be in deficit.Also if your seeing your abs your b/f should be around 10%im 11%and can only see top one(i also have extra muscle running down middle freaky looking)which makes it harder to see them.But any way start there though some morning or post cardio in 20-30min to start.And keep an eye on mirror and scale.I only use the scale to make sure im building not burning muscle(don't care how much i weight)mainly for cardio or training.You have to find what works best it takes time.idid it fast but paid for it by overtraining.


----------



## patricio (Apr 4, 2011)

Go to Fitday, Dailyburn or any site that has a food diary and come back with total calories and grams of carbs, protein and fats. 
Anyone here is gonna tell you the same thing; you need a calorie deficit to lose fat, and enough protein to not burn muscle. Also that it's very difficult to burn fat and gain muscle at the same time.


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 5, 2011)

patricio said:


> Go to Fitday, Dailyburn or any site that has a food diary and come back with total calories and grams of carbs, protein and fats.
> Anyone here is gonna tell you the same thing; you need a calorie deficit to lose fat, and enough protein to not burn muscle. Also that it's very difficult to burn fat and gain muscle at the same time.


 Out of many years this past week was first time i built muscle and lost some fat at the same time!Nothing major gained 2lbs and bf went down .1%


----------



## Painfake (Apr 5, 2011)

Here we go, more information on diet from Fitday

I have logged on to fitday and put my typical meal plan down. I have reduced my carbs and total calories as was eating too much. The log is a great help. Below I have included 1 days plan for training day and 1 days plan for non training day. On non training day I have dropped recovery XS drink and carbs and incorporated more fats. 

Non Training Day

total cals 1942

Fat = 100.5g(900cals 47%)
14.9 Sats
18.3 Poly
59.5 Mono
Carbs = 67.3g(261cals 14%)
Protein = 192.6g(770cals 40%)
Fibre = 24.5g
On Training Day

total cals 2162

Fat = 62.5g(563cals 26%)
14.0 Sats
12.7 Poly
29.2 Mono
Carbs = 197.7g(783cals 36%)
Protein = 207.3g(829cals 38%)
Fibre = 26.2g

How does this look. I take 1 multivit and also Megagreens MSF Dailey. 

On another note my training routing was a little over complicated, copied from menshealth. I checked through an article built did and will start with dumbell compound weights with 20mins cardio at the end 3 times a week and maybe 1 more cardio session at the weekend

What do you think as a starting point??!


Cheers 
Colin


----------



## yurpimpdaddi (Apr 5, 2011)

Im in the same boat. I need to do better and spend some time in this diet section


----------



## Johansmith (Nov 4, 2011)

It???s really a detailed workout schedule. We can include some Rungs & squats also in session c.  But for a beginner it???s too tough to make this as a daily routine. I???m having a *lean body trainer*; he gave me a complete schedule to build a lean muscle and lose fat & it???s working too.


  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Silas (Nov 17, 2011)

Swimming is very useful exercise to reduce the weight of the body and get the muscles strong. It also helpful to over all body muscles and give the strength to body muscles.


----------



## MidWest (Nov 17, 2011)

Good info, thanks guys


----------

